# Unwanted mouse on board



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have found that I have an un wanted guest on board my boat in the Caribbean. I have tried glue traps but he seems to get around those and go about his way chewing on in non varnished teak and through some speaker wire. I do not want to use poisen as he may die in some hard to reach spot and stink for weeks. I will try the basic mouse trap and someone said just put a cat on board for a week and that should get him. Any other suggestions? I also have noticed more ants and bugs so I may try bombing the boat with a pest bomb.


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

Well here is the cure to get the guy get a bucket of water half full, put it in the middle of the floor, cut a broom handle to stick about two inches on each side, cover the middle of the handle with peanut butter, then lay it accross the bucket, when he climbs on to eat the peanut butter he falls in the bucket works every time. Don't knock it its a proven trap


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

The water bucket and stick works. A farmer told me to try in in my barn. The first night I found 6 mice floating in the pail. I did not use peanut butter, but it is a good idea.

There is almost never just one mouse.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Open your seacocks and start filling the boat. Once the water gets about three feet out of the bilge you should be able to see him swimming and be able to either net him or, for certain large varieties, gaff him.

On steel hulled boats, or Catalinas, a 12 Gg. shotgun on full choke may be effective.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Unfortunately, there are probably more mice than the one you saw...


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Use a basic spring type mouse trap and use peanut butter.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

theartfuldodger said:


> Well here is the cure to get the guy get a bucket of water half full, put it in the middle of the floor, cut a broom handle to stick about two inches on each side, cover the middle of the handle with peanut butter, then lay it accross the bucket, when he climbs on to eat the peanut butter he falls in the bucket works every time. Don't knock it its a proven trap


Water boarding is considered torture by many.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

theartfuldodger said:


> Well here is the cure to get the guy get a bucket of water half full, put it in the middle of the floor, cut a broom handle to stick about two inches on each side, cover the middle of the handle with peanut butter, then lay it accross the bucket, when he climbs on to eat the peanut butter he falls in the bucket works every time. Don't knock it its a proven trap


Somebody here has a dirty mind...where are the moderators in this site??

I have a bunch of 10 year olds that I reference to this site...do you think they will like to see the animal cruelty you are proposing???


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

> I have a bunch of 10 year olds that I reference to this site...do you think they will like to see the animal cruelty you are proposing???


I was looking at it as swiming lessons for mice.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

I hope you'll be providing an proper fitting PFD. Do mice like manual or auto inflate?


----------



## asivesind (Jan 20, 2008)

That bucket trick is brilliant!! The things I learn on here!!


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

The shotgun is more fun.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Our original poster had his own answer.

Put the cat on board, with his/her familiar cat box.


----------



## sab30 (Oct 11, 2006)

We just had a few in the basement of our new home..wife wouldnt let me do anything that would make them suffer so spring traps it was...we had 9 traps so I decided to try a few differentthings including peanut butter...but by far the majority were caught using blue cheese..I think it the cocaine for mice..they couldnt resist. Old stinky chunks of blue cheese...he wont be able to resist.....quick and painless!


----------



## NauticalFishwife (Dec 12, 2007)

Start by cleaning out any cardboard you might have on board. Never take it down below. When storing cans of food, remove the labels after you've written on the top what it is! Bugs love the glue and roach eggs are plentiful in cardboard. Tero is great for getting rid of ants. When buying fruits, give them a quick rinse in a bucket with a tad of bleach before you stow them. You can use the small mesh bags you buy at a dive shop-load them with the fruits and dunk them. True, seldom one mouse and if you're at a dock you can bet some of your neighbors have them as well.


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

When I bought my boat, I found lots of mice in all sorts of hidden locations. They were all dead (apparently from hunger since the previous owner moved out or may be they were cold). It did appear that he tried to use poison in a sprayer, but that was clearly ineffective.

In any case - nothing helps as much as taking the whole damn boat apart and cleaning every inner surface you can think about.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for all the advise, I was cleaning inside the boat today and discoverd the mouse's house, lots of chewed up paper and a stong smell. I looked futther and found three baby mice, maybe a day or two old. I got the babies and saw the mother but she quickly dissapeared. I set a mouse trap with cheddar cheese the night before, and he got some of the cheese but didn't spring the trap. I will try the bucket trick tomorrow as well as bring over the new cat we are getting. His days should be numbered thanks to all your advise. Will let you know how things turn out. I have also been told to use a tin can held across the bucket with a wire. This way the broom handle won't roll off the top.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

> I set a mouse trap with cheddar cheese the night before, and he got some of the cheese but didn't spring the trap.


Use peanut butter. They also sell traditional traps that have a large yellow ( 1 X 1 inch ) piece where you put the peanut butter. The square is so large that the mouse has to step on it, unlike the older style ones. I lived on a farm ....


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

When I used the mouse trap with the bucket found 5 mice in the bucket in the morning, and that was after I had tried everything going. Was an salt who told me this one, which any time an old salt speaks I listen, point being the bottom coat for my boat as well, and having made this comment with hopes that it does not cause this thread to lose it's coasre.


----------



## timebandit (Sep 18, 2002)

There is a product call "BARBAIT". Get it at you local feed store. It causes the varmet to dry up and no smell. All you find is a mummified thing.


----------



## tomaz_423 (Feb 5, 2006)

dsbentley said:


> Thanks for all the advise, I was cleaning inside the boat today and discoverd the mouse's house, lots of chewed up paper and a stong smell. I looked futther and found three baby mice, maybe a day or two old. I got the babies and saw the mother but she quickly dissapeared. I set a mouse trap with cheddar cheese the night before, and he got some of the cheese but didn't spring the trap. I will try the bucket trick tomorrow as well as bring over the new cat we are getting. His days should be numbered thanks to all your advise. Will let you know how things turn out. I have also been told to use a tin can held across the bucket with a wire. This way the broom handle won't roll off the top.


Just don't overdo it with the cat, the bucket and a mouse trap or you might find the cat in the bucket wit a mouse trap on her tail.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

timebandit said:


> There is a product call "BARBAIT". Get it at you local feed store. It causes the varmet to dry up and no smell. All you find is a mummified thing.


I would rather not find Sailhog on my boat.


----------



## ehmanta (Sep 12, 2006)

you need to get a pet boa constrictor............If all else fails. Of course the snake will keep your wife from coming back aboard


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

It's far to late for any of that to work, there are three things that are unrecoverable on a boat:
Mice,
Bugs,
Full ashtrays.
All mandate selling the boat.


----------



## ehmanta (Sep 12, 2006)

chucklesR said:


> It's far to late for any of that to work, there are three things that are unrecoverable on a boat:
> Mice,
> Bugs,
> Full ashtrays.
> All mandate selling the boat.


Let me guess......and buy a catamaran!!!!


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

ehmanta said:


> Let me guess......and buy a catamaran!!!!


Nope, not everyone should have catamarans.

We need someone to look good while going slow so we look better passing you


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

brown rat snake. Boa, corn snake, pyhton, any will do. Corn snake can deal with the cold better. Within 3 days, your mice problem will be no more. 

Only trick, getting the snake out when he's done, they're hard to catch when they don't want to be.


----------



## KeelHaulin (Mar 7, 2006)

Ever smell "fresh" snake crap? It's awful. A college house-mate had a snake and it was stinky. I wouldn't want a loose snake in my boat any more than a mouse (alive or dead).

I vote for the broomstick/bucket or a standard mouse trap (or three).


----------



## hphoen (Apr 3, 2003)

Hold it. I don't understand something about the bucket/broomstick trap. If the mouse can climb up the outside of the bucket to get on the broomstick, why can't he climb up the inside of the bucket after he falls in? It may be obvious to some, but I didn't grow up on a farm.


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

The mouse jumps from solid ground, he can't do the same once he is the water has no flippers


----------



## hphoen (Apr 3, 2003)

Ah. Now it is clear! Thanks, artfuldodger!

p.s. I chartered a boat (Sabre) by that name once.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

31 posts on how to kill a mouse, and we ain't talkin' Mighty Mouse here. None of you had better be caught complaining about cost over-runs on Navy construction jobs. On sailnet we make the Navy look decisive!


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Regarding this whole bucket/broomstick thing:

I'm curious... Does anyone know if it works with rats??


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Hartley-

If you've got rats on your boat, you're in trouble. I don't think it would, since rats are much better swimmers than mice are.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

I for one would like to know how the body count is going.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Mouse Update........ I went to the boat with bucket, handle and peanut butter in hand (That stuff does tase good!) and went to check the trap I had set the night before with some cheese. The cheese was all gone, but the mouse was able to get all the cheese out without springing the trap, man he is good, I cant even load the trap without setting it off. I pulled out the drawer where the mouse had been making the nest and sure enough there was more paper and signs of a new nest. I reset the traps with peanut butter and set up a 5 gallon bucket with 1/3 water, and 3/4" broom handle over the top with a tasty layer of freash peanut butter (Peter Pan in case your keeping track) about 2" wide in the middle of the handle. I decided to leave the new cat at home last night and give the traps a try first. Will get you all an update later today when I go check it out.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

The title of this thread just struck me. Are there "wanted" mice onboard as well?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

DSbentley-

The best mouse traps I've found are a snap trap that has a cover over it, so the mouse can only come into to the trap/bait in one direction. These traps are very effective... IIRC, they were made by either d-CON or Victor. 

The main reason I had to get them when I had a mouse problem about eight years ago was to protect my wife's toes... no way for her to step on the trap and get her toes mashed by them. She was going through Chemo and wasn't a morning person to begin with... and with the traps in the kitchen, she'd usually stub her toe on at least one every morning. From what I saw, I wouldn't buy a regular mouse trap... they're just not anywhere as effective.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Sd, set properly they can get caught in any direction.
I think your going to make 20000 posts before my 1000.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Simon-

But smart mice have an easier time avoiding the trap if it isn't enclosed.


----------



## gigglingdolphins (Oct 17, 2006)

Never tried the peanut butter with mice, but our daughters hampster would get out of its cage all the time. so we would put PB in the bottom of a bucket. We used a little bridge for it to go to the top of the bucket it would then jump in to get the PB. No harm to Mickey.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

Sticky traps work well ... so long as you don't believe in a fiery place where bad people go when they die.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Interesting story.. last year during a snow storm here..(kinda rare for Seattle proper)... I went out to start my car - from the garage - and it started but only on two cylinders...(turbo charged jag)... popped the hood and discovered rats had made a home in the lighting assembly and had chewed 80% of the engine wires...

Weirdest insurance claim I ever made...(Allstate paid for it though)

I now bait with the Raid Rat poison pellets and mix with peanut butter..as a preventative measure as I often put garbage in the garage before taking it to the dump...lit seems to be fairly effective and almost instantaneous..Another old school trick is the the baiting with anti-freeze in a water bowl.. but do not allow domestic pets to get near it...

The Raid rat pellets are about 5-7$ for a three pack - usually a single packet is good enough if mixed with peanut butter...The poison works almost immediately...


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

I agree with Jody, mouse poison does work.

I had a house that had mice in it and I tried everything, peanut butter traps, etc, and all of those things do work, you do catch mice. Problem is you never get them all. That place had like an unlimited supply of mice, and more came in every year in autumn. Once I started putting out poison they went away almost immediately. And I don't think they all died, I think some died and the rest literally just left. I think word got around.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey Jodi Where you Bin.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

SimonV said:


> Hey Jodi Where you Bin.


I have been chasing mice  (seems a logical answer!)


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Right, Jody,
You're trying to slip the old mice in my Jaguar wiring harness by us, huh? We didn't fall out of the dinghy yesterday you know? Jaguar wiring is widely known to self-decompose, if not self-immolate, with little outside help. I'm glad that Allstate was in a good mood, though. I'm only surprised they didn't total it. I've seen a couple of 'em burn to the ground on no more impetus than someone attempting to start them.

That over the counter poison pellets takes about three days for the mouse to actually die.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

sailaway21 said:


> Right, Jody,
> You're trying to slip the old mice in my Jaguar wiring harness by us, huh? We didn't fall out of the dinghy yesterday you know? Jaguar wiring is widely known to self-decompose, if not self-immolate, with little outside help. I'm glad that Allstate was in a good mood, though. I'm only surprised they didn't total it. I've seen a couple of 'em burn to the ground on no more impetus than someone attempting to start them.
> 
> That over the counter poison pellets takes about three days for the mouse to actually die.


Actually - was a true story.... my dinghy was unaffected though...it would of been a definite that Boat-Us would of totaled the dinghy in that case....


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Jody-

Try putting the garbage in a steel or big plastic trash can and closing the lid... it'll reduce the rats coming around for it, since they dislike having to work for their food...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

MOUSE UPDATE! I checked the boat yesterday and nothing in the bucket and both peanut butter traps still un sprung. I guess the mouse is waiting it out or doesnt like peanut butter. I am heading to the boat now to check again, will let you all know.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

The mouse may have an allergy to peanuts ......


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

2nd day and no mouse! I think I will have to try putting the cat on board, still sign that the mouse is here and trying to make a new nest.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

You should try and find how he got in. I saw a mouse squeeze under the bottom of a garage door. That rubber on the bottom was enough for him to get in.


----------



## KeelHaulin (Mar 7, 2006)

Eliminate whatever food source it has. It must be eating something other than the food you are baiting the traps with. Somehow I don't think the cat will be able to catch a mouse in your boat; there are just too many nooks that the mouse can hide in that a cat can't get to.

It's possible the mouse prefers peanut butter AND jelly


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Choosy mice choose JIF!


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Bentley PM sent.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"he got some of the cheese but didn't spring the trap."
The point of using peanut butter is that there is no way to "steal" the whole thing. No matter how careful the mouse is, no matter how good the mouse is, they'll eventually try to eat all of it and at some point, that will spring the trap.

Alex, one must wonder how you can worry about animal cruelty or that drowning vermin is somehow less of a sin than snapping their necks. That sounds like a very Western point of view. In many older (Eastern) religions, it wouldn't matter how you killed the mouse--you'd still be expected to let it live and share your food with it. That mouse might be your grandpa, doing pennance in this incarnation. Mouse traps cost money, any frugal farmer can tell you that buckets and broomsticks are already bought and paid for.

What, no Bhuddists, Jainists, or farmers in your family tree?! What are you, a son of a sailor?[vbg]


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> Jody-
> 
> Try putting the garbage in a steel or big plastic trash can and closing the lid... it'll reduce the rats coming around for it, since they dislike having to work for their food...




Why do you think then they went grabbing for the Jag? There was no food (closed containers) and electrical wires are so yummy to them.... (I do lube them with peanut oil though j.k)...

To the OP - give it some time... there is usually more than one and they are pretty adept at staying out of sight and out of mind - unless you opt to turn the stereo on and put on some good ole fashioned fiesta music....


----------



## KeelHaulin (Mar 7, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> The title of this thread just struck me. Are there "wanted" mice onboard as well?


January 10, 2007

Apparently so; but DAMN who would want this guy at your marina??!!??


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

Try spreading peanut butter all over your neighbor's boat.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

You could always open a few seacocks and wait by the companionway with a butterfly net to catch him when he rushes out...  

...oh wait, that only works for rats!  

Edit: I do realise that this was probably not helpful advice.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

MOUSE UPDATE: Still no mouse in the traps and one of the traps even had the peanut butter licked clean w/o setting the trap! Man this mouse is good. I had some people over so I took the broom handle off the bucket and but it in the mid stateroom with the handle standing vertical up against the closet. The next day most of the peanut butter was gone and I don't know how he reached it as the peanut butter was a good 18" about the floor. But at least I know he likes peanut butter. Will try again over the weekend, and I will get rid of all other food sources.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Smart mouse... btw, if you didn't set the trap... it won't work...


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I hope it is a mouse and not a rat.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Available*

Will work for food.

One Monster Cat, weight 16 pounds, great mouser.

My motto:

I eat the evidence.

Email Cat at yahoo dot com


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"I took the broom handle off the bucket...standing vertical up against the closet...I don't know how he reached it "

Easy, the mouse used his little mousy claws and climbed UP the broom handle. Same way a squirrel climbs up or down a tree or even metal poles.


----------



## Capnblu (Mar 17, 2006)

There is a secret to the broom handle mouse trap. On one end of the broom handle carve a very slight flat spot, about 2 mm, or 1/8". put peanut butter all the way around the broom handle. Mickey will fell the stability of the bridge, and have no problem walking out on it, once feeding he will keep reaching for the PB on the bottom of the stick, and down he goes. This trap cannot work on rats because of the incredible heights they can jump, even from in the water in a garbage can they out they go. Chunky Pb works best for traps. Birdshot works better if you have a .22 like a mini shotgun! Great for steel boats, ferro, or multi hulls! (since they can't sink anyways)!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Very good point about the broom handle, so what I want to do is make the handle feel solid when the mouse jumps on, then when out there, it should roll over as he eats around the handle. Will try that and reset the other two traps with fresh chunky peanut butter.


----------



## Robby Barlow (Apr 23, 2006)

*Unwanted mouse on board*

Luv you're answers dudes - and most of them even seem effective - but on the other hand :

'Did anyone ever *want* a mouse on board?'


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes, but they're generally of the electronic computer variety, rather than the insulation chewing, disease carrying kind. Hanta virus is not your friend.


Robby Barlow said:


> *Unwanted mouse on board*
> 
> Luv you're answers dudes - and most of them even seem effective - but on the other hand :
> 
> 'Did anyone ever *want* a mouse on board?'


----------



## Robby Barlow (Apr 23, 2006)

SD,
dam, forgot about those bluetoothed, microsoft critters.


----------



## KeelHaulin (Mar 7, 2006)

Capnblu said:


> This trap cannot work on rats because of the incredible heights they can jump, even from in the water in a garbage can they out they go.


I don't think a rat would be able to "jump" out of a 5 gal bucket that is filled 3/4 full. If you fill it enough it should prevent the rat from finding a foothold and the lip will be too high for it to grab the top edge. OTOH a rat may be able grasp the broomstick while upside-down because it has a longer "reach".


----------



## Capnblu (Mar 17, 2006)

A rat would easily be able to get out of a 5 gal bucket filled 3/4 with water. We have even observed them jumping out of a garbage can filled half way with water. Rats can swim and can launch themselves out of a bucket or garbage can and do incredible acrobatics, little mice - no way, a rat - any day. I prefer the poison to get rid of rats, since they take it back to feed their friends. When poisining rats or mice, be nice and leave a small dish of water for them, it's hard work knawing those poison chocolate bars, they get thirsty, swallow, oh ya and DIE! If you don't believe me sprinkle flour on the floor around your bait and trap, and then the next day you will see all the wee little footprints and how they eat a bit, drink a bit, back and forth till its all gone. Without water they will hold the poison in their mouth and take it back to their colony, and store 99% of it, but with a cup of water - WHAMMO! Dead rats in days.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Mouse update! We got one! The bucket never did work, but the trap finally got one.  Now the question is, are there more? I re-set the traps and will see what we get.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

You found a nest with 3 mice in it, right ? Does 1 + 1 = 3 ?


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't know about the rest of you but I've resigned myself to the fact that these mice are going to die, probably of old age.

bentley,
Which branch of the government do you work for? Only a government contract, even a contract on a mouse, could take this long. Maybe this is why JFK was rumoured to have hired the mob to kill Castro. I think you need an Italian cat, hired on a no-bid contract.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

I wonder if mice can hear the sound of rushing water??

Might be worth letting the water up to the floorboards and see if that don't flush them out. At least that way you know they're not hiding in the bilges!!..


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

If it is a field mouse you could hire little bunny foo foo to pop it on the head


----------



## Watermelon (Oct 30, 2007)

I recall watching a tv show (Dirty Jobs, I think), they said that the best place to put the traps would be where the mouse usually walks, such as a couple inches away from the walls and other vertical obstructions since the mouse feels and "sees" with their whiskers. Once you know where they've been (usually by droppings), you can figure out an ideal place for the traps.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Putting them inside storage lockers and such where the food was stored might be a good idea.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

My favorite Rodent control program is the ship's cat. But sometimes the cat will catch one and bring it to you. Let it go and show what a great mouser he/she is by catching it again while you are watching.


----------



## SYMandalay (Nov 9, 2007)

Those of you who feel sorry for the poor rodents should remember that they brought you the bubonic plague back in the 15th century.......


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Bubonic plague isn't as much of an issue nowadays... hanta virus is though.  Plague is mostly curable nowadays.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

While Dog is correct in that plague is not much an issue these days it is, like the unvacinnated to smallpox exposure, rather more of an issue once the baccilus is contracted. The below article might be eye-opening. The plague baccilus is widely regarded as a part of many chemical/bacteriological weapons programs. Whether the rat or the rat's fleas are primary in transmittal remains debatable. Yersinia pestis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Fortunately, plague is generally treatable, especially if caught early. Hanta virus is not.  Plague among mice and rats is relatively rare nowadays. Hanta virus is becoming more common.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Ignoring the entire thrust of the article I posted, the Dog continues to insist that the plague is generally treatable. That's a matter of some doubt. It's a mistake to confuse the modern rareness of such a baccilus with it's efficacy of treatment. A 50% fatality rate after a few days post exposure hardly seems like a non-issue regardless of whatever your opinion on hanta virus is. The point being that the original statement, "Plague is mostly curable nowdays" is incorrect and misleading.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

Oh come on Sway, it's just the plague, man, it's just the black death.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

I also believe the plague is still quite common in prarie dog towns. There were warning signs around Devils Tower, last time I visited, warning of the plague near the dog towns.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sway-

You might want to check your figures...

From this *website*:



> *Mortality/Morbidity*
> *Bubonic plague has a 1-15% mortality rate in treated cases and a 40-60% mortality rate in untreated cases.*
> Septicemic plague (primary or secondary) has a 40% mortality rate in treated cases and 100% mortality rate in untreated cases.
> Pneumonic plague (primary or secondary) has 100% mortality rate if not treated within the first 24 hours of infection.


Bubonic plague isn't all that dangerous if treated, as I was saying.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Dog,
You might have overlooked the fact that in all three cases it's the same bacillus. the link I posted and your's as well describes the progression and what part of the body is affected. Of particular note is the fact that, if you breathe it in and it enters the blood stream via the lungs you've got 24 hours where treatment may even be effective. That's not what I call readily curable.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes, but generally, mice are not responsible for the pneumonic form. That is only caught from HUMANS IIRC. The mice and fleas are responsible for the bubonic form.


----------



## SYMandalay (Nov 9, 2007)

I should also mention that vermin damage is excluded from coverage by many marine insurance policies...........

Someone once parked their Island Packet in Vero Beach, Florida and left for a month. When they returned, the interior had been destroyed by the 54 rats that had moved in. No insurance coverage.

Always close dorades, engine vent openings, and any other places were vermin can enter when leaving your boat!

C


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Oh, the irony of this topic....

The hubby and I have had an issue for months finding rodent droppings all over our boat, along with our boat neighbors. We suspect it has a lot to do with all the derelict boats parked nearby in our marina. I reported this to our marina office, and pretty much got shrugged off. I said, "If one chews through a $2500 sail or a sea-cock, my insurance company will be asking you questions, since I am documenting that I reported this to you." They said they would take care of it.

That was a few months ago. We noticed fewer "poops", and our cockpit locker was staying pretty clean. No way (we hope) for those little bastards to get inside the boat (unless they have developed a taste for Fabreeze, Windex, or paper towels), but that dang cockpit locker... All we keep there is the mushroom anchor for the dink, a couple of fenders, and the emergency tiller. Still, those little jokers like to camp out in there for overnighters, as we see evidence....

Today was a boat maintenance day, washing the hull, lubing the rudder, whisker pole, Edson, you know, the usual uneventful stuff. The hubby says, "I'm always scared to open this damn thing..." opening the cockpit locker... And we are met by the stares of a family of mice.... They were no longer overnighting- these jokers were homesteading. The hubby closed the lid, and we sat there, horrified, pondering our next course of action. Mike, our boat neighbor and two of his friends just happened to walk up the dock. Mike said, "Well, it did pick the nicest boat..." and he and his buddies awaited departure for the entertainment of the scenario. I am a girl, so stood on the cooler, hugging the mast, while watching the hubby open the lid with the tip of the pressure washer (he was also atop the cabin of the boat). No movement. He blasted their LARGE nest, and eventually got the family of five (two large and three small) to abandon ship (one of the little ones fell in the water, but swam off.) I donned two pairs of surgical gloves, a small broom and dustpan, and proceeded to dump the contents of their massive nest overboard. It took two hours to scrub everything down, and gives me the heebie-jeebies just thinking about it. Obviously, they got in through the molded corner opening (supposedly designed to make opening easier- how ironic....) I am leaving it open, as it will no longer be a "shelter" and have secured it open with a bungee cord.

Mike just called. They had a great day of sailing. He warned me against using the rat poison in the boat, as he has one die in his bilge... Anyone know of a way to keep them off your boat? Cover your lines in Tabasco? Please help!


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

You can try using Bounce sheets... on each of the lines - wrap 1 or 2 around the lines - tie the knot so it is upwards.... might work - its an RV trick (placing them inside - RVs do not have lines...) but I think the UV would destroy them in short order.... I did find another trick off another site:

Fox urine powder - spray it into the lines and around the cleats on the pier. It is harmless, for pets, children. You can get the product at Ace Hardware..


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I've read that using pie pans on your lines, will stop them from walking the line aboard.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The pie pans or funnels will help, but if the lines dip into the water, the rats or mice will be able to climb back on.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Rat guards work. Most ship's use them. You can make some cheaper than buying pie tins although those would work. Take the bottom of a large coffee can out with a can opener. Drill a hole through the center the size of your mooring line diameter. Cut the metal lid in two halves and then pop-rivet one edge of them back together to serve as a hinge. Attach a small lanyard to the hinged side and hang it over the side on the mooring line.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Commerical rat guards, or pie tins, or two liter soda bottles (run the line through the neck and a hole in the bottom, so the bottle rotates freely) should all work. 

But also buy some camphor blocks (mothball blocks, napthalene, urinal cakes, whatever) and place those in the lockers and leave them on deck in the places the vermin may camp. They really don't like to be around the stuff. You can get blocks on wire hangers, or the balls which you can place in a mesh bag and then hang. I suppose if you got the "flakes" or made some kind of garland out of the balls, you could apply that directly on the lines as an extra chemical ratguard. We mainly have flying rats...I never thought to try mothblocks against them, but maybe this year.

One caveat--I've used mothballs to "pickle" the boat offseason, they keep out all sorts of vermin and prevent rust as well. BUT. If you go heavy on them, the vapor they give off can knock you out when it builds up. So if you are using them below deck, gather them up and put them in a container, and let the boat ventilate for a few minutes before you go below.


----------



## BigNige (May 28, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> I have a bunch of 10 year olds that I reference to this site...do you think they will like to see the animal cruelty you are proposing???


What, more cruel than poison that causes internal bleeding? Or a spring trap that may just crush the snout?

To the OP, get an ultrasonic pest deterrent device.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

BigNige...that was a tongue in cheek remark based upon a post in another thread. I believe that when Giulietta has a problem with mice he electrocutes them. (g)


----------



## gclayton (Dec 24, 2002)

So did I miss it? Did the poor furry little creature fall in the bucket and croak?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I thought Gui would engage the super secret shark drive system and dump the unwanted guests out the open transom. 


sailaway21 said:


> BigNige...that was a tongue in cheek remark based upon a post in another thread. I believe that when Giulietta has a problem with mice he electrocutes them. (g)


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

While they are quite effective, I'd advise against the big live-multiple traps like the Victor Tin Cat. (Small ones don't work at all.) For one thing, they require much diligence. If you do catch multiple mice, the interior can turn "Lord of the Flies" in a big hurry. I washed the poop out of mine and left it open in the yard to air out. The wind blew the lid closed, which I didn't notice for a couple days. Popped the lid to find a half dozen gnawed cadavers and one *very* guilty-looking field mouse.

Plague still kills a person or two in this area every year. The danger is the victim may not seek help or the doctor may not recognize the symptoms fast enough. Hanta infections in the 4 Corners region seem to have stabilized lately.

Cats are great, but I reckon a ferret is the way to go. Narrow and bendy, they can get into all those tight corners. Get three or four -- ferrets are good entertainment. Trainable, so you may be able to teach them mast-top chores like unsnagging halyards. Also they enjoy visiting exotic islands where they can make friends with local wildlife.

Hard to keep mice out of a boat: they can squeeze through a 1/4" diameter hole. Perhaps you could confuse them by drilling lots of 3/16" holes all over the boat?


----------



## buckeyesailor (Mar 9, 2008)

the Plague still exists?


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Yes, the pneumonic and bubonic plagues still have occasional victims. Check out CDC Plague pages for details.


----------

